# South Florida



## Jorge55 (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone here living in South Florida that would like to start a support group for SA, or know of any active groups. Just trying to do something about this pos disorder.


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

If I wasn't such a loser I would've gone to one of these meet ups already


----------

